# Longstone



## thompson1951

Can Anyone Help with photo Longstone owned by W A Souter any information most welcome.


----------



## James MacDonald

*Souters*

Bung in the "Bambourgh Castle" too pls.


----------



## calvin

Mv longstone ore carrier sister ship cheviot both these on clyde ships site if required leave message for me with address and i can copy a photo of longstone sailed on her and lindisfarne cheviot dunstanborough castle w a souter also had the sheaf boats the bamburgh castle was sister to lindisfarne six hatches two holds capt johnny walker was the skipper i sailed withmost of time engineers chris mileham the engineer and to brothers arthur and bill brown maurice rackshaw chief steward


----------



## calvin

mv longstone o.n 186908 13,062g 5cyc.2scsa sulzer type oil engine 24.8 1960 launched1975 renamed parnassos 1985 amesa tria demolished 1985 sitalpur.
bamburgh castles on 186891 4cyc.doxford oil engine launched 1959 24 feb 1975 solded named eva 1984 broken up at a china port also more info can be found in ships in focus record 25


----------



## nigelcollett

Hi

Just come across a pic of the Longstone in Barry Roads in 1962, sorry about the quality as I haven't perfected the use of a Scanner yet.

It was copied from "Bristol Channel Shipping - Remember" by Chris Collard ISBN 0 7524 2388 6

There is another book by the same author
"Bristol Channel Shipping - The Twighlight years" ISBN 0 7524 1740 1

Regards

NigelC


----------



## thompson1951

Thanks for the info on Longstone Sailed with Souters late 60s on Lindisfarne.Sheaf Wear. Longstone. Cheviot. Sheaf Tyne. On Longstone when she ran aground on a sandbank in Rio quiet a lot damage done sailed
Rotterdam then South Shields drydock.
If you will be very kind to send photo put address in PM.


----------



## calvin

photo be on way next couple days.


----------



## thompson1951

Thanks Calvin For all your help. (Thumb) (Thumb)


----------



## gadgee

Here is a poor quality thumbnail of an official Souter pic of Bamburgh Castle.


----------



## James MacDonald

*Bamburgh Castle*

Cheers Gadgee


----------



## thompson1951

Thanks once again Calvin Photo received today She is looking in good nick.Answer to your question yes I did sail with Alfie Bullock twice. Can't remember if he was from Newcastle or South Shields great old fellow.


----------



## calvin

great you recieved it though gone missing photo was 1970 after a drydock in immingham 
alfie was great fellow lived in shields


----------



## Baltic Wal

For all the ore carriers it is worth looking at back issues of Ships in Focus where 2 or three issues covered all the British Ore carriers of this period with at least one photo of each.


----------



## calvin

quite agree good read and pics and info


----------



## john shaw

Hello
I just joined this site-- I worked as a Deck Cadet/Officer for WA Souter/Souter Shipping/Souter Hamlet 1972/1985. I have photos of most of the ships they owned/managed, many from the "Souter Point" house mag, but have a slide of "longstone" in Narvik and some of "bamburgh castle", both of which ships I sailed in. If anyone can tell me (i'm not too PC savvy!) how to scan a 35mm slide I can supply a pic.


----------



## calvin

remember souter point mag but no one seem to of kept them used to be good ways of finding were everyone was or going.


----------



## ray1buck1

Hi John 
It is best done with a slide scanner for 35mm transperencies , you might be able to get a reasonable copy with a flat bed scanner. 

Ray


----------



## john shaw

Ray, (belatedly) thanks for the advice. I had been watching numerous dedicated 35mm scanners on Ebay, and generally researching specs/reviews of all of them-- unless one spends considerable sums, it appears the quality will not be any better than using a flat-bed type scanner with a transparency unit.

I researched these and found a GREAT deal-- at PC World, the HP ScanJet 4850 with inbuilt transparency unit is a few pence short of £100, but on their website it is an internet only webspecial at just £48.58!!! AND, store collection is available to further save the £6 postage.I arranged to collect mine the next day.

I collected mine at St Andrews Quay (cos they only shop at former dock complexes these days, ya know!) in Hull last evening, installed it on the PC (HP Pavilion t819uk, P4 3gb, 160gb HDD,upgraded 1.27gb RAM) and had the first go. "Longstone, at Narvik" is a straight scan from an uncleaned and quite badly scratched transparency, at the default (only200dpi) setting, using the embedded software to remove the bulk of some pretty horrendous surface scratching-- and I must say I am well impressed. I'm sure that with tweaking, using enhancing software and higher res (this scanner will do 4800x9600dpi optical) the results will be MUCH better.

I reckon this scanner is a REAL BARGAIN


----------



## Chouan

My Dad was Chief on her in '74.


----------



## Stubbsy5050

I believe my father in law Henry (Harry) Wilson Pyle was master of the Bamburgh Castle c. early 60's. Anyone remember him?


----------



## trelly

hi
just wondering if you remember my father brian launder
he is coming up to 65 and if you or anybody you know knows him please can you put them in touch?
thanks
ian launder(son)


----------



## wanderer5

*Hello*

Hi John,

Just thought I would say hello- I'm Nigel Riley and we shared a room with Max Pearson at Southgarth and I think we sailed together - although I cannot remember what ship its was on.

I have stayed at sea - with Souters really - although now, as you know, called OSG.

All the best
Nigel


----------



## Geoff Foulger

*Harry Pyle*



Stubbsy5050 said:


> I believe my father in law Henry (Harry) Wilson Pyle was master of the Bamburgh Castle c. early 60's. Anyone remember him?


Belated reply! I was a cadet in Souters in the 60's and Harry Pyle was Chief Officer then. I last met him on a fire fighting course in Leith in 1971 shortly before his tragic sailing.

A true gentleman and well respected Master,


----------



## Erimus

Yes I do....

I worked for BISC(ore) Ltd in Middlesbrough till 1964 and then was responsible for routing all the ore carriers..obviously including the full Souter Fleet..Bamburgh Castle,Cheviot, Longstone, Lindisfarne, Sheaf Wear & Sheaf Field.....

All of the Masters were gentlemen to us young agency staff.....

geoff


----------

